# Verhalten der Ebenenstile im CS3



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hab da ein Problem mit den Ebenenstillen im SC3 (ENG). Obwohl die funktion "global light" ausgeschaltet ist, werden die Stille beim drehen der Ebene nicht gedreht. Sprich, ein Schatten der nach unten rechts zeigt, zeigt nach dem drehen der Ebene um 90 Grad immer noch nach unten rechts.
Auch wenn das ganze Bild (Arbeitsfläche) gedreht wird, ändert sich die Richtung des Schatten nicht. Als ob das "global light" immer eingeschalten wäre. Wenn also ein Objekt mit Stillen an einer anderen Stelle im Bild verwendet wird und dabei gedreht wird, müssen alle Stille manuell nachgearbeitet (gedreht) werden.
Das Problem taucht auf allen Rechnern in der Firma auf (Mac OS X 10.4.10, 2x2 GHz Dual-Core Intel Xenon).
Danke.


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Ist auch in CS2 so. 
Abhilfe: Wandel es vorher bzw. nach der Anwendung der Effekte in ein Smart Objekt um. Dieses kannst du dann mit Effekten drehen.


Alex


----------



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Wäre schön aber leider verliert der Schatten dann sein "multiplizieren". Und nun?


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Wie meinst du das? Bei mir ist der Ebenenmodi auch bei multiplizieren der gleiche.

Alex


----------



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du ein Rechteck mit einem Schatten erstellst (Schatten natürlich multipli), diesen dann zum Smart-Objekt umwandelst, dann ist der Schatten auf die darunterliegende Ebene nich mehr multipli.


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Hast du mir mal einen Screenshot?


Alex


----------



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Anbei die Screenshots
Waldemar


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Bei mir CS2 geht es. Hast du mal die PSD?


Alex


----------



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Anbei die PSD als ZIP. Vielleicht etwas klein, aber Du sieht was ich meine


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Ok, liegt an CMYK. Bei RGB ist es nicht so.


Alex

Nachtrag: Wenn du den Hintergrund aber mit in das Smart Objekt packst dann geht es.


----------



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Nun, aber das geht nun mal nicht.
Kurz in Stichworten: Verpackungsdesign, Flexo, Logo auf der Verpackung an unterschiedlichen Stellen (sprich Hintergründen). Also RGB entfällt.
Im CS1 war das alles kein Problem. Logo gedreht und Schatten drehen sich mit dem Logo.
Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, weshalb die Stille an den Nordpol (oder am Südpol, wer weiß das schon )ausgerichtet werden, denn auch wenn man das ganze Bild dreht bleiben die Stille an ihre Stelle. Es ist zum   
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft
Vielleicht gibt es doch eine Lösung
Bekanntlich stirb die Hoffnung zuletzt.


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Siehe den Nachtrag inklusive Anhang in meinem letzten Beitrag.


Alex


----------



## wjakschik (15. Januar 2008)

Hab das schon Verstanden. Das Problem ist, das der Schatten auf unterschiedliche Hintergründe fällt. Also muß die Fläche unter dem Schatten transparent sein.
Ich muß in der Lage sein, das Logo mit Schatten (als Beispiel) an jeder anderen Stelle im Bild positionieren zu können und auch zu drehen.
Trotzdem Vielen Dank.


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Januar 2008)

Dann ein anderer Ansatz.

Erstelle eine neue Gruppe

Dort das Logo mit dem Schlagschatten.

Rechstklick auf Schlagschatten im Ebenenmenü

Im folgenden Kontexmenü auf "Ebene erstellen"

Dadurch ist der Schlagschatten auf einer eigenen Ebene.

Jetzt kann man die Gruppe positionieren und drehen.


Alex


----------

